# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Impossible de trouver System.Workflow.Runtime.Messaging

## CUCARACHA

Salut,

Je cherche la bibliothque System.Workflow.Runtime.Messaging

Je suis sous VS2008 SP1 et je ne trouve pas la rfrence.

Ca vous dit quelque chose ?

Merci

Laurent

----------


## tomlev

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...9-cd38c005eae6

premier rsultat sur google  ::roll:: 




> It looks like the sample i am running is an old sample and does not account for the fact that the "messaging" namespace has been merged into the system.workflow.activites namespace


Bref, ce namespace n'existe plus...

----------


## CUCARACHA

Merci... aprs plus d'un millier de message sur ce site, j'ai appris  chercher dans google avant de poser la question.

Le namespace n'existe plus soit mais il dit qu'il a t "merged" dans system.workflow.activites or lorsque je le dclare dans les usings j'ai toujours mon erreur de rfrence sur le type d'event qu'il me faut

----------


## CUCARACHA

Bon on vient de s'en sortir en crant une custom activity et on a dcid de ne plus utiliser les WF jusqu' ce qu'on nous livre la V4...

----------

